# $25 Dog Blind at Gander Mt



## jeffinwestfargo (May 5, 2007)

Everybody should check out the $25 Dog Blind at Gander Mt. I went to Gander Mt, Sportsman's Warehouse, and Scheels last week and found this $25 blind that is just as good as the ones for $60-$70 more. I don't remember the brand, but for that price you should take the time to check it out.


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

Just remember the old saying "you get what you pay for"


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Fosse said:


> Just remember the old saying "you get what you pay for"


I agree I saw them and my first thought was "looks like it will last about a day"


----------

